# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Preparator- Museum of the Bible, OKC, OK

## erika.katayama

The Museum of the Bible is seeking a Museum Preparator. The position is located in Oklahoma City, OK,and is an entry-level position in a fast-paced new department.

Reports to: Chief Curator, Director of Collections

Job Duties and Responsibilities:
       Assist in the installation and de-installation of MOTB traveling exhibits both domestic and international.
       Assists in creating and constructing mounts, pedestals, exhibit props and to fabricate and pack shipping crates/trays.
       Assists in moving and maintaining collections
       Handles and prepares collection items for exhibition
       Accompanies artifacts in transit, as needed.
       Shares responsibility for museum facility operations (excluding security), including event set ups, ensuring that collections storage spaces are kept clean and well-organized, and assisting in collections storage maintenance/repair.
       Maintains appropriate collection documentation as required.
       May oversee student interns on specific projects.
       Performs miscellaneous job-related duties as assigned.

Skills and Abilities to:
       Effectively communicate with others in the collections care team.
       Safely and properly handle and install artifacts.
       Work under the pressure of deadlines.
       Determine labor, equipment, and material costs on projects.
       Set up facilities to determined specifications.
       Package products for shipping/delivery.
       Maintain accurate and thorough records.
       Solve construction and display problems.
       Be flexible in context of changing schedules and designs.
       Work to resolve installation concerns in a timely and courteous manner.

Job Requirements
Preference may be given to applicants possessing a CDL class A license.
This job requires travel.

Knowledge of:
       Artifact storage and display methods, techniques, and museum procedures.
       Principles and best practices of museum exhibit preparation, display, construction and fabrication, basic electrical know how, and crating methods.
       Mount making techniques.
       Exhibit installation, including matting and framing.
       Special events set up and tear down.
       Project management principles, practices, techniques, and tools.
       Forklift operation
       Power and hand tools (table saw, band saw, pallet jack, skilsaw)

Working Conditions and Physical Effort:
       Moderate physical activity. Requires handling of objects that can weigh up to 50 pounds (or greater mass that require mechanical assistance).
       Standing or walking may occur up to 50% of time or more.
       Work environment involves exposure to situations that require following extensive safety precautions.
       Work may be performed in an office, museum, or field environment.
       May require extensive travel and long hours in a truck or on an airplane

Experience and Training Guidelines:
Any combination of experience and training that would provide the required knowledge and abilities is qualifying. A typical way to obtain the knowledge and abilities would be:
       Experience: Minimum of 2 years in a museum preparatory position
       Training: Associate degree from an accredited college or university with major course work in Art, Fine Arts, Museum Studies or a related field.

Please send a letter of interest and a current cv to hr@mbible.org

Karen York
Chief Curator
Museum of the Bible

----------

